
Alexa v. Statsaholic: Tim Oreilly weighs in - sympathetic to Alexa? - Sam_Odio
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/04/amazon_sues_ale.html
======
nickb
Tim sold his soul to Bezos long time ago. Remember when he called for 1-click
patent to be overturned? And then Bezos talked to him and Tim dropped the
whole thing. And Bezos is now a permanent fixture at O'Reilly conferences.

And now this...

Tim has no credibility with me.

~~~
dfranke
Why does he need credibility? Tim's post lays out his whole case. Agree with
him or don't.

------
danielha
What he's saying is "Well, you'd be miffed too if you were in this situation."
And okay, I might nod along trying to identify or understand -- to a limited
degree. I'm just not convinced, especially with all of Amazon's moves of this
nature. This lawsuit is just bad news any way you cut it.

------
ralph
This <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15227> page says "12 points by
Sam_Odio 11 hours ago | 3 comments" yet there are only two, before I post this
one.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15416>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15385>

Does the root post count as a comment? Even if it does in the code, it would
seem to confuse the reader.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I think the comment count counts spam comments, but you don't see said spam
comments.

~~~
ralph
Looks like you could be right. That's a bug then, I guess. If it's any use to
me knowing how many comments there are, it should be how many non-spam ones,
ones that I can see.

